# Have you ever had to replace your Milwaukee solenoid valve?



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

My co2 regulator went bad and according to Milwaukee (they were really helpful) the solenoid went bad. They advised that it could be replaced and I ordered a new solenoid from big Al's and it came yesterday. 

The silver cube with the valve in it and the black powered part were assembled 45 degrees off so I had to take them apart and reassemble so that the pressure gauges could fit. 

There are different brass in and out pieces on the new valve so of course those have to be removed to make way for the old brass. And the old brass will of course NOT come off of the old valve. 

40 dollars, lots of swear words, scattered scratched up metal pieces all over the counter and 2 bruised palms later I wish I had just bought a new regulator and been done with it!!!

Anyone have any advise or experience with replacing the solenoid on the Milwaukee regulator?? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmm Hate to hear that!

My regulator is an Azoo.Ive heard of many issues with certain models of the Milwaukees,but ive never heard of anyone doing what you have.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have replaced a solenoid, just not on that one. I haven't messed with it or looked at it, so I can't tell what you're talking about without a pic. I would have asked the company if there is a brand solenoid they use or if it their own and get one from them if need be. There are a lot of different types out there and can be difficult to match to your regulator body. I can almost bet 100% that someone on plantedtank.net has done it before, if you asked. Another thing to do before buying something like that.


----------



## etgregoire (Aug 23, 2009)

Unfortunately they are the same brand. Just for whatever reason the 2 pieces of the solenoid are put together at a different angle. Argh. Oh well. That's not even the worst part bc I was able to unscrew them and put back together. I might ask at planted tank but honestly I can't get the brass pieces apart on the rest of the regulator. I might just throw it all away and buy a new one. Sucks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

go ask there, say what your problem is....someone will know how to help you and have done it....


----------

